# Uber background check requires social #?



## Driver2448

Is this happening to anyone else? I got asked for my social security number in the Uber driver app and I'm now being told that my account is on hold. 

If I remember correctly they do a yearly background check now right? If not, any idea what this is about and how long I'll have to wait? I have a clean record.


----------



## Scott.Sul

Been driving over two years and was never asked for SS number... other than when I first started. They already have all the info required for annual background checks. Unless a background check on you turned up some crap because someone else is using the same SS number. Keep us informed on what you find.


----------



## Paul Vincent

It happened to me yesterday, I put in a fake SS number and kept driving. I stopped by the green light hub to report the shenanigans and was told drivers that have been driving 4 more than a year are being asked for social security for another background check in California. It was legit but I gave the wrong social security number because I thought it was a hack. My background check will be messed up. I urged them too let drivers know that this is legit when it pops up on the app. The person at the green light Hub said they would try but all they can do is suggest things to the powers-that-be. ARG


----------



## Danger Mouse

Paul Vincent said:


> It happened to me yesterday, I put in a fake SS number and kept driving. I stopped by the green light hub to report the shenanigans and was told drivers that have been driving 4 more than a year are being asked for social security for another background check in California. It was legit but I gave the wrong social security number because I thought it was a hack. My background check will be messed up. I urged them too let drivers know that this is legit when it pops up on the app. The person at the green light Hub said they would try but all they can do is suggest things to the powers-that-be. ARG


 I have it happened too. Uber will run countless background checks on you. That's their Smokescreen. The do a thousand background checks on innocent drivers and never reprimand the bad ones


----------



## Mista T

Danger Mouse said:


> I have it happened too. Uber will run countless background checks on you. That's their Smokescreen. The do a thousand background checks on innocent drivers and never reprimand the bad ones


More and more I'm thinking that fingerprinting is a good idea.


----------



## Danger Mouse

That would be lawful. Uber does not do lawful


----------



## FXService

Fun fact most generic lease/employment background checks literally just search your whole name and your D.O.B. Had a friend back home apply for an apartment and was initially denied because there was a guy with his EXACT name and DOB in Virginia who was arrested for stealing a Bobcat (piece of heavy machinery). The apartment gave him the screening company, he had to provide a social. And then they explained the process. They corrected the report. They don't use the social because it costs more. Same reason why after I moved my non commercial driver account was deactivated briefly because I had an expired license. Checkr just ran my license they had on file, and not my newer AZ license. It costs them more to run driving checks in 2 states. So I had to call and correct that. So if you can fake some basic shit you can pass 90% of the background checks out there. Hence, why witness protection works.


----------



## bm1320

Why would you think they wouldn't need a social security number? May explain why there are so many rapes on uber.


----------



## Paul Vincent

If you are receiving this email, it means your quarterly motor vehicle record check re-run is complete and there were no issues with your report. Thank you for your patience throughout this process, but more importantly, thank you for your continued commitment to providing safe, reliable rides in your city. Thanks to drivers like you, Uber truly is the safest ride around!

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to reach out!

Thanks,
The Uber Team

----------------------------------------
Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA, 94103, US
Unsubscribe to stop receiving Uber emails.


----------



## bm1320

Paul Vincent said:


> If you are receiving this email, it means your quarterly motor vehicle record check re-run is complete and there were no issues with your report. Thank you for your patience throughout this process, but more importantly, thank you for your continued commitment to providing safe, reliable rides in your city. Thanks to drivers like you, Uber truly is the safest ride around!
> 
> If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to reach out!
> 
> Thanks,
> The Uber Team
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> 1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA, 94103, US
> Unsubscribe to stop receiving Uber emails.


So that means there are drivers driving with fake social security numbers. That's great.


----------



## Merc7186

Happened to me. My account was put on hold, went down to Greenlight Hub and was told that my background check failed because of my SSN. 

...then, dumb millennial actually asked 'Did you change your SSN?'. I responded with Is that a serious question?

Apparently they changed my SSN from the previous time they ran my background check...I was down for 10 days from driving because of it.


----------



## Mista T

Merc7186 said:


> ...then, dumb millennial actually asked 'Did you change your SSN?'. I responded with Is that a serious question?


Should have told him "maybe someone hacked Uber and changed it."


----------



## bm1320

Merc7186 said:


> Happened to me. My account was put on hold, went down to Greenlight Hub and was told that my background check failed because of my SSN.
> 
> ...then, dumb millennial actually asked 'Did you change your SSN?'. I responded with Is that a serious question?
> 
> Apparently they changed my SSN from the previous time they ran my background check...I was down for 10 days from driving because of it.


You can change your social security number in certain cases.


----------



## dirtylee

bm1320 said:


> You can change your social security number in certain cases.


Apparently, trying to shake off some bad credit isn't a valid reason.


----------



## unPat

Driver2448 said:


> Is this happening to anyone else? I got asked for my social security number in the Uber driver app and I'm now being told that my account is on hold.
> 
> If I remember correctly they do a yearly background check now right? If not, any idea what this is about and how long I'll have to wait? I have a clean record.


Are you illegal?



Paul Vincent said:


> It happened to me yesterday, I put in a fake SS number and kept driving. I stopped by the green light hub to report the shenanigans and was told drivers that have been driving 4 more than a year are being asked for social security for another background check in California. It was legit but I gave the wrong social security number because I thought it was a hack. My background check will be messed up. I urged them too let drivers know that this is legit when it pops up on the app. The person at the green light Hub said they would try but all they can do is suggest things to the powers-that-be. ARG


That's a bunch of BS. After the real id act of 2005 you are required to give/verify your SSN with the DMV which is then matched with the SSA.


----------



## Mista T

I could see the possibility of someone using a SSN and perhaps a Tax ID because they want to run themselves as a business or some crap like that. Seems odd and unlikely, but thats the only scenario i can come up with. Perhaps witness protection also, but then they wouldn't be driving Uber if that was the case.


----------

